# CHI curls



## LVA (Mar 3, 2007)

I've had my CHI since forever and up until today , I just figured out how to curl my hair w/it. It's been bugging me for so long cuz i couldn't figure it out. I love how fast it takes compare to a reg curling iron.

















Found this video on YouTube.

How to curl hair with flat iron

EDIT: okie, sorrie video didn't work. My fault for not double checking. The curls are realli easy to do. Here's the link:

YouTube - How to curl hair with flat iron


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## lynnda (Mar 3, 2007)

Your hair looks soooo good!!!

My chi is heating up now- I am so gonna try this!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2007)

nice curls, I didn't know you can use a flat iron for curls! I just got a chi curling iron that I never use (always in a hurry, lol)


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2007)

I love your hair!


----------



## divastarbaby (Mar 4, 2007)

it looks amazing!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That looks soo pretty, Kim!! I can't see the video though, cause it says the owner of the video does not allow embedding!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks great Kim! Did you lighten your hair, or dye it red?


----------



## lynnda (Mar 4, 2007)

Kim you should do a tutorial on how you did your hair.......I tried and not only does it not look right I burned my thumb three times!:10:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 4, 2007)

Kim that looks wonderful!! Now I have to get my Chi out and give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

Really nice!! I love that hair color it looks great!


----------



## KatJ (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW!!! That looks great!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 4, 2007)

i tried it but i couldn't quite get it =[ it looks lovely on u though.


----------



## LVA (Mar 4, 2007)

thanx for the compliments everyone :heart:

I edited my orig. post to include the link to the video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also wanted to add that after a full day (I put the curls in early in the morning and now it's 10:30pm ) my curls look as fresh as they did this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 4, 2007)

Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Saje (Mar 4, 2007)

looks great! I'm heating mine up right now too!


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooo thats looks really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## beautynista (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow your hair looks awesome!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 5, 2007)

looks gorgeous, love your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hushabye (Mar 5, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## rakshana (Mar 6, 2007)

a flat iron is different from a curling iron? It seems quite fast with a flat iron?


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks! I been trying to figure out how to curl w/ my flat iron (i have a solia). Im gonna try this tommorow. Your hair looks fab!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been wanting to watch a video on this! Thank you so much!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2007)

that looks real nice


----------



## Ashley (Mar 6, 2007)

Your hair stayed curled like that for the entire day? How long do your curls last with a curling iron?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks girl.I have the Chi and I've wanted to know how to curl my hair 2 Thanks.


----------



## LVA (Mar 7, 2007)

w/a curling iron , I have to spritz my hair w/hairspray b4 i curl and then the curls last until the next day. If i don't spritz each layer , then curl and spritz again, my curls fall apart after an hour.

W/the CHI, I think because of the high heat, my curls stay curled after I wake up the next day .. but i only have to spritz my hair lightly after i finish curling my entire head. (which is a lotta hair .. lol)


----------



## -Missy L- (Mar 7, 2007)

Your hair is so shiny! its beautiful!!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 7, 2007)

thats so cool!


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW.. Pretty hair!!

I guess you have to had long hair to do this..

i have short curly permed hair.. which i only do ponytail now T.T


----------



## natalierb (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried this yesterday and couldn't get it to work =( I guess I have to keep practicing!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!

I always wondered how to do it too... Thanks!


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool! I always wondered how that was done!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I tried it 3 days in a row and now I got the hang of it.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Mar 11, 2007)

Your hair looks really good.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 12, 2007)

So pretty, your curls are perfect!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to try this, thank you so much!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 12, 2007)

i tried it it works good but sometimes when i pull my flat iron down my hair gets stuck and doesnt go fown all the way smoothly and the curls dont come out as perfect as i want them too. any suggestions?


----------



## kandi1950 (Mar 12, 2007)

so, how do you use it?


----------



## beautynista (Mar 13, 2007)

Ditto.

It's difficult!! :tocktock:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVE it, i did it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xo1belleza (Mar 13, 2007)

ive tried doing this ever since i saw the people in the middle of the malls making curls using a straightning iron .. i cannot figure this out - even with all the video help, everytime i take a section of hair and try it- there is just one curl and then the rest of the hair is flat down to the ends


----------



## spaceley (Mar 17, 2007)

my niece has used the iron to curl her hair, i dont think the curls stay as good with it as they do with a curling iron, it makes a nice bend but if ur looking for curls that stay stick with curling irons


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2007)

oh, my god, that is soooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 17, 2007)

your hair is so beautiful!! i'm going to try that right now..and see ifi can do that.

EDIT: i just tried it; it didn't work very well. like xo1belleza said; I got one curl and the rest is straight. hum...i need more practicing.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 17, 2007)

So not only do you have a cute face, you also have gorgeous hair!! I'm loving the color!

I'm gonna try the technique with my flat iron, though I don't think it'll work since mine is pretty wide and it's also not a Chi but Oh well I don't loose anything by trying lol!


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 18, 2007)

Tried it with my Solia and it was a disaster. The flat iron needs to have curved edges like the CHI


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 19, 2007)

lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lourdes1113 (Apr 6, 2007)

You have gorgeous hair!


----------



## meijiz (Apr 23, 2007)

love the hair!! : )


----------



## shygurl2804 (Apr 25, 2007)

wait what is a CHI??


----------



## LVA (Apr 25, 2007)

It's just a ceramic flat iron.

CHI Ceramic Flat Iron (original model), GF1001, Free Shipping


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 25, 2007)

will it work with any flat iron? not just chi or any other expensive brand? cause I have a remington wt2straight, and i was wondering if it would work with it? =)


----------



## LVA (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the original 1'' Chi. I think the Remington one is a bit wider (2")? So i don't think it would work as well....

If u have a curling iron, i realli like this tutorial https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13/my-hair-tutorial-pictures-47028.html?highlight=tutorial


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the curls!


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 13, 2007)

Going to heat up my flat iron in a bit to try this. It looks so nice


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just figured out recently too.. but I've never curled my full head of hair with my chi

those curls look amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2008)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lucious curls are so pretty!

You did a great job on your hair.

Curling hair with a flat iron--an idea that is fab!

I was wondering did you use a 1" or did you use a wider flat iron?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

It's usually done with a 1 in flat iron.


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

I never curls my hair yet but sometime i really curious how am i look like if i curls my hair.


----------

